# Rarer pothos/philo species?



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Can anyone point me in the direction of some less common Scindapsus or Philodendron species? I'm looking for something with foliage between 2-5" in length, creeping or trailing growth habits that can spread quickly. Nothing against the standard Golden Pothos, I'm just sick of seeing them everywhere. I'm starting on the row of standard 10s on my rack, and I'd like some suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Ende Wimbe philodendron is pretty cool, black jungle has it.
I am expecting some from Tropiflora in my next order, I guess they have some stuff for a show they are about to do. Im not sure what yet, i have to wait till after their show to see what leftover i think.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Your going to tropifloras spring show?


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ryan I think he meant he has to wait to order after the show. I will be going though


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Ah awesome! What day will you be going? I'm hoping to be there sunday, because i have plans tomorrow and saterday.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am hoping to be there sunday, but I am not sure yet.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

You guys are lucky, Ill bet that show will be a frog lovers heaven.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Dane -

You may want to talk to Harry of http://www.cloudjungle.com as he has a lot of cool aroids (philos and more) that you would probably be interested in.

Best -
Jon


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Philodendron that stay small are very very rare. All Philodendron have a juvenile type of growth were they stay small and look like a vine but if you grow it sucessefully it will become with leaves measuring more than 2 feets easily....and thats for all species exept the subgenus pteromiscum.
About the Pothos (Epiprenum), I've seen leaves measuring 2 feets, and as the plants become older, hole in the leaves are appearing like in Monstera (in fact they are close relative).
Aroids that would do well and stay smaller are some species of Anthurium (trinerve, gracile...), some small monstera such as M. obliqua and raphidophora species.

Take care


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Wow, I just checked out Cloud Jungle and its awesome. Where is he located. One plant i would like to highlight out of the tons he has there. Microgramma Nitidia, he is charging 1/3 what it normally is at other terrarium supply shops. I recommend this plant, we tried to sell a few cutting at the indy show, but nothing doing. Great vining fern. 
Another cool 2 pothos and philo, is The Brazil Philo, and the Neon Pothos. You dont see nearly enough of these two, and they are quite bit cooler than marble pothos.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I love neon pothos!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Can someone point me to some pics of the neon potho? It sounds pretty cool.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Jace,

Is your Retic in your avatar sitting on a neon potho leaf? Here is a link to the plant in question:

http://www.denverplants.com/foliage/html/potneon.htm


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.brucejensennurseries.com/Pro ... 002_66.jpg

http://www.denverplants.com/foliage/html/potneon.htm


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

lol...synchronicity :lol:


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Great minds think alike or is it obsessed people think alike? :roll: 

I love the neon pothos because a bright red colored frog really jumps out at you in terms of contrast!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

be carefull with that neon pothos, it is exactly the same species as the normal pothos exept it is not a variegated form. The photos you see at the plants nursery are baby pothos. The latin name is Epiprenum aureum.
And I can tell you that this become huge with years......this is my personnal experiences as I work with Aroids at the Montreal Botanical Garden.
Here is some picrtures of what it will become like:



















Of couse they look cute when they are young but what is the point of putting a plant in a terrarium if it is 100% sure you will have to remove it?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Why the heck do they sell it as a house plant?


----------



## treefrog (Jan 23, 2005)

Most of the vines type aroids (Philo, Monstera, Epiprenum aka, Pothos.....) will not become adults if they do not have a support such as a branch, tree.....so this is why they sell it as a house plants in hanging baskets or small pots. In a terrarium, if the plants is able to find a support for his adventive roots it will transform into its adult form. Those plants have 2 forms, because in the rainforest, there is not enougth light under the canopy so instead the plants will creep as a vines at the forest floor until it finds a tree, then it will climb the tree and as soon as there is enought light it will transform into its adult form.

Take care


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Yes the retic is on a Neon Pothos. They are the best of the pothos variety, in my opinion. This picture would not be as cool if it wasnt on neon pothos. You dont really ever see it for sale though.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

There is a whole bunch for sale at a nursery down the street from me!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm guessing I shouldn't expect to find any neon pothos at HD or similar stores? I've ordered from Harry Whitmore before, he has a great selection and very fair prices, but I was looking for something potted, not just unrooted cuttings.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I bought some small cuttings of it at the Indy Show about a year ago. I have never seen it at any nursuries that i have been to around here. I do agree that if it get hold of your background you got a problem though, heck if it gets hold of anything it roots like cement and the leaves tripled in size, since then i have been cutting it back twice a month at least. 
Elmo did you use that cutting we had for sale last show, How are all the broms?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Here in florida you see the mature forms all over the place growing up trees, including in my front yard! Another aroid, syngonium's leaves completely change their shape as they grow up a support! Its wild!


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Dane said:


> I'm guessing I shouldn't expect to find any neon pothos at HD or similar stores? I've ordered from Harry Whitmore before, he has a great selection and very fair prices, but I was looking for something potted, not just unrooted cuttings.


Dane,

I have a very similar plant to the "neon pothos", but it is actually a non-variegated form of philo. "brasil". I may still have a photo of it in my gallery. I do sell it from time to time and it is a very easy grower!

Justin


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Jace King said:


> Elmo did you use that cutting we had for sale last show, How are all the broms?


Yep, planted the cutting and it already is starting to take off. Broms are doing fine as well.

Bill


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

How was the tropiflora show, any unique philodendron varieties. I need names to give them for my order. Did you happen to take any shots?


----------

